# Rabbit Overdue



## AbigailMae (Jul 19, 2017)

Hello Everyone!
I have a silver fox proven doe who was due on the 14th, but still hasn't kindled! She had a little bit of bleeding on the 15th, but nothing since then. She acts perfectly normal (eating and drinking normally, etc.)
Anybody know what's up?
Thanks!
~Abby


----------



## Marie28 (Jul 19, 2017)

would the 14th be day 30? Are you sure she is pregnant?
Our doe kindled on day 36. I think by day 35 most people would suggest taking to a vet if possible. I know there are herbs that help but I'm not sure which ones. Maybe someone else can help more.


----------



## AbigailMae (Jul 19, 2017)

Marie28 said:


> would the 14th be day 30? Are you sure she is pregnant?
> Our doe kindled on day 36. I think by day 35 most people would suggest taking to a vet if possible. I know there are herbs that help but I'm not sure which ones. Maybe someone else can help more.


Yeah, the 14th was day 30. Yep, I'm sure she's pregnant. He milk has come in, and we can feel kits in her. Tomorrow's day 26, so hopefully she'll have kindled by then!


----------

